

Data.gov - ~400.000 free Geospatial and Raw Datasets - wojtczyk

available at:<p>http://www.data.gov<p>Also, the software plattform has been open-sourced on github:
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/12/05/datagov-goes-global
======
sugerman
I'll have to check it out again but when this first came out there were far
too many Self-Extracting ZIPs and Excel files for me to make much use of it.

~~~
wojtczyk
Most datasets that I came across in the "Data and Apps" section
(<http://www.data.gov/metric>) were structured xml or csv files. However I
spotted Excel files in the other sections (OpenData, Health, Energy, ...)

------
Papirola
to work with big datasets: <http://code.google.com/p/google-refine/>

